

‘Brogramming’ Phenomenon Being Taken Way Too Seriously - ajpiano
http://www.betabeat.com/2012/03/05/brogramming-phenomenon-being-taken-way-too-seriously/

======
stcredzero
_“It’s demoralising and absurd that the tech press is taking something that
clearly started as a sarcastic in-joke as an actual marker of a real trend,”_

Maybe some component of the tech press has just shown that they're really
competent at trolling.

